# Gold Dust Eggs



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

So today after work I decided to do some some cleaning in my tanks. I started removing dead leaves from my broms, I went to pull one leaf off and right as I started to tug on it I noticed eggs at the base of the leaf. From what I can see it looks to be 2-3 eggs. Im not sure how old they are. But here is a few shots...Times like this I wish I had a Nikon D60 or D80 with a nice lens.
I have two med/large broms in the tank, I added film canisters all over. I just boiled magnolia leaves but I threw the water out. 
Here they are


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

very nice finding. good luck. keep us posted....


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Will do! I'm happy to see eggs but ill be even happier if they all make it. So until then i'm in a neutral state.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I guess the eggs are no good, haven't seen much change and its been 5days since I found them. At least I know I'll have more to come.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

just give them a little time, i have had that happen with eggs where they take longer than expected to develop.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea its been a week now I looked at them last night and they still look the same, I doing a feeding tonight and ill look the tank over to see if I can spot any more. I think they will do better when I move them up to a bigger tank.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what size tank are they in now??


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

10g vert. I was going to use the tank for a pair of standard lamasi, but I got the pumilio pair first.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah i woudl give them atleast a 20 gallon tank minimum and they will breed better.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea Im setting up two this weekend, I took off work yesterday to make the screen kits for them, and to finish up my last 10g vert. So I should have them up and running by the first week of June.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

yesterday i noticed a single egg in the center of a brom, i also noticed what it looked to be a egg under the males chin, it was black but i could really make out what it was because he was in the highest brom in the tank all night and even this morning, but this morning what ever it was wasnt on its chin. No clue to what it was.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

although it is tempting to dig around the tank, especially when you first get eggs... they will do much better if left alone. pums (in my experience) tend to do much better when left almost entirely to do their own thing. think of it like this, wether or not you find the eggs they will do their own thing, wether it be develop or not , it will not be changed by finding them. and (again from my own experience) the females are more likely to take care of tads from clutches that have not been disturbed.

james

p.s. good luck... at least there is no mold on the eggs, thats good!


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats! 
See I told you to get the pums instead of the red vents...


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Yea, now I'm only going to feed and mist the tank...other than that ill just wait until I notice little froglets hopping around.

I know...thanks vanny, I owe you!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

dont forget filling up whatever container/ brom tads are developing in.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

well congrats and good luck....


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Yep, I just had to clean the ff's out lastnight.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Yesterday I found 10 well developed tads.


----------

